# Hdtv



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Apr 7, 2009)

This past weekend I purchased an new TV. It's a Sony 52" LCD  model KDL-52V5100 . It's the largest TV I have ever purchased. Wow ...it's awesome !

I currently have a basic cable connection with no bells or whistles ( as basic as basic gets) and was suprised to find that it pulled local HD channels.

Has anyone else joined the HDTV band waggon? If so ... share your experiences.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 7, 2009)

There's no turning back! You will be upgrading your cable service to get more HD love


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Apr 7, 2009)

blake said:


> There's no turning back! You will be upgrading your cable service to get more HD love



How funny .....


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a 52" with dish networks total HD package (think they call it the America everything + HD or some crap).  I have a 7.1 surround sound and a blue ray attached.  I LOVE IT!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Apr 7, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I have a 52" with dish networks total HD package (think they call it the America everything + HD or some crap).  I have a 7.1 surround sound and a blue ray attached.  I LOVE IT!



Sounds like ane Awesome system ....


----------



## Robert Marshall (Apr 7, 2009)

My brother sells these to supplement his income at a fraction of the price you would pay at any store. Brother Kurt, if you or anyone in the Central Texas area would like to buy another big screen, shoot me a message and I bet he'd be more than happy to sell you as many you'd like. Again, we're talking a fraction of the cost. I think he asks for 1100 for a brand new Hitachi 55". 

Regardless, Kurt, you made a wonderful decision. Just wait 'til you put it on a sports game or the discovery channel. It's flat out incredible.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Apr 7, 2009)

Longhorn1rob said:


> My brother sells these to supplement his income at a fraction of the price you would pay at any store. Brother Kurt, if you or anyone else would like to buy another big screen, shoot me a message and I bet he'd be more than happy to sell you as many you'd like. Again, we're talking a fraction of the cost. I think he asks for 1100 for a brand new Hitachi 55".
> 
> Regardless, Kurt, you made a wonderful decision. Just wait 'til you put it on a sports game or the discovery channel. It's flat out incredible.



I watched the "final 4" basketball game last night .... and Nascar Sunday in HD. It was  incredible..


----------



## TCShelton (Apr 7, 2009)

Got a 62" a couple of years ago, as well as DirecTV with the good HD sports channels.  Gotta have it.


----------



## jwardl (Apr 7, 2009)

Got a 52" DLP about 18 mos ago. Paired with DirecTV now. Nice; amazing how fast you get used to it. Not that it isn't still impressive, it's just hard to imagine going back to the 27" CRT.

A like the channel HDNet. What's really cool is the Hogan's Heroes reruns. Not only reprocessed to darn near HD quality, but they somehow shift the format from 4:3 to 16:9 without bars, visible stretching, or cropping. How do they do that?!


----------



## js4253 (Apr 7, 2009)

I love my HDTV.  When I watch my old 25" in my bedroom I can't believe the difference.
I have Dish with the HD DVR and I have to say I am addicted.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Apr 8, 2009)

js4253 said:


> I love my HDTV.  When I watch my old 25" in my bedroom I can't believe the difference.
> I have Dish with the HD DVR and I have to say I am addicted.



I'm with you on the tiny tot t.v. in the bedroom. Our family has certainly been bitten by the bug. From the 60" in our living room to the 55" in our game room, the 55" my dad uses in his office as a computer monitor (so he can see blue prints better of course  ) to the same in my brother's home. You can't go anywhere around here without a wall being covered with High Definition screen. I just wish they'd come up with some better things to put on T.V. Reality shows have really turned me off from watching it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 25, 2009)

Now you'll be drooling over blu-ray discs. Throughout Spring to Fall we have outdoor movie nights. For less than $600 bucks  you can buy a decent dvd equipted projector with built in speakers. It's so fun!


----------



## RJS (Apr 25, 2009)

Sweet!


----------

